# St.Louis MO area?



## AkwardNisa (Feb 7, 2010)

hi, i haven't been here for a bit of a while, a few months maybe but now i'm back. i doubt i was very well liked here anyways, for reasons lol but anyways recently, i have been going to see a therapist. umm, i've made a bit of progress. but it's getting a bit expensive for my family, and things are really getting tight. and for the time being i don't have a job myself, so i'm going to have to quit therapy and i can forget about the meds haha

sooo, i'm looking for any St.Louie area support groups. i've heard those are free/low cost? any tips appreciated.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I looked on meetup.com and found one - but it was 4 hours away from me. Maybe they have one closer. Did you ask your therapist if there were any groups?


----------



## AkwardNisa (Feb 7, 2010)

scarpia said:


> I looked on meetup.com and found one - but it was 4 hours away from me. Maybe they have one closer. Did you ask your therapist if there were any groups?


ah no, that would have been a good idea. i may ask her secretary though--my therapist doesn't seem to know much about that stuff. thanks for reminding me lol


----------

